# Hi



## Kvinseps (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi, I've recently married my girlfriend and I'm hoping to be able get advice from you because sometimes I'm full of doubt.

By the way, I tried to reply to a post, but it says I can't. I wonder if the admins haven't authorized me or if I have to do something else before.

Hoping this to be a good experience


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kvinseps said:


> Hi, I've recently married my girlfriend and I'm hoping to be able get advice from you because sometimes I'm full of doubt.
> 
> By the way, I tried to reply to a post, but it says I can't. I wonder if the admins haven't authorized me or if I have to do something else before.
> 
> Hoping this to be a good experience



Doubt about what?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome kvinseps, lots of people can help. Post away, tell us what your details/story is, and you will get lots of advice here.


----------

